

Show HN: Unpricey, product price tracking service, looking for BETA users - foxpc
https://unpricey.com

======
foxpc
Hello everyone!

Recently, I've got tired of tracking various retailers of certain products (I
was looking for a decent cheapish non-smart TV!) so decided to do myself a
service that does it automatically for me. I then though that I might as well
just put more work (a lot more work) in it and make it publicly available.

So now, after a lot of weeks, it is ready for public BETA usage. I've
implemented price tracking and email/sms notifying.

Since HN is a great community, I want to repay the community by giving out
additional free credits for any user that does decide to test my service. Just
contact me through the feedback button on the site or the contact email and
I'll sort things out :)

I'm open to discussing the stack and tools if anyone has got any questions.

